# Which Drywall Anchor is Best Youtube Video



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHb-Tcvkn7M


Kind of cool seeing how drywall anchors perform. I'd always bought whatever was there in front of me never bothered thinking about what one was best or anything.


Also hey guys, nice seeing you again, I'd tried logging in again but the reset password email never gets through, I had to find an old email from like 2015 with a reset password to login ffs.


----------



## Renodrywall (Oct 15, 2019)

This is a cool video. I enjoy watching this stuff to learn what tips I can use to improve the quality of work for our drywall customers.

www.renodrywallrepair.com | drywall contractors in reno


----------

